# Option for play without music?



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Mar 11, 2020)

Spoiler











I’ve noticed in lots of videos of gameplay (like the above) that there seems to be no music playing.
This could just be for the direct and previews of the game; do you think that we will have the option to turn music off?

I am super stoked for new music, but I know that sometimes I would like this feature for certain circumstances. 
What do you guys think, and would you prefer this feature to be available?

**Revision:* So I re-watched the video and it seems that there is music, it’s just very faint!
I still wonder though if it might be an option, like how we can turn off music in Pocket Camp. It’s not likely, but still something cool to consider


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 11, 2020)

Theres a volume button to turn off the sound I'm confused


----------



## twinkletoes (Mar 11, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> Theres a volume button to turn off the sound I'm confused



Yeah, the switch literally has a volume button.


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm sure OP knows you can turn the volume off without stating the obvious. They could also mean that environmental sounds and sounds from furniture interaction/villager noises are on but the actual soundtrack is off. 

I never actually played the game without music and I don't know if I would because the soundtrack is part of the experience for me! An option wouldn't hurt though!


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Mar 11, 2020)

That’s why I posted the video, to clarify what I was saying. The volume is obviously on and sound affects are normal, louder than the _music_ that I wasn’t hearing beforehand.

HOWEVER, my B because I just watched the video again and there is music but it’s very soft in the background. I wasn’t able to hear it when I was watching the video on my switch.
Still, it would be super cool if we had the option to turn music off, like in Pocket Camp. 
You never know when it might be helpful?


----------



## Katie97 (Mar 11, 2020)

I am hopeful we have control over the sounds/music. The ?woohoo? noise that plays when we catch a bug/fish or dig up a fossil kinda irritates me... I doubt I will be able to solely turn this sound effect off though so I may just have to turn the volume down if I?m doing those activities !


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 11, 2020)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> That’s why I posted the video, to clarify what I was saying. The volume is obviously on and sound affects are normal, louder than the _music_ that I wasn’t hearing beforehand.
> 
> HOWEVER, my B because I just watched the video again and there is music but it’s very soft in the background. I wasn’t able to hear it when I was watching the video on my switch.
> Still, it would be super cool if we had the option to turn music off, like in Pocket Camp.
> You never know when it might be helpful?



They could introduce a volume slider for certain things like sound track, speech, environment etc! It would make sense too now that interactive furniture and music players can be placed outside so certainly you don’t want the soundtrack to be too overpowering. I’m not sure whether they showed a clip of what the radio/music player will be like when used outside though.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Mar 11, 2020)

Yes to both above, I love love love the music, but there are times when I would like control over volume for certain things! Like the noise effects for catching/digging items... that would be so helpful. Who knows, maybe we’ll get some toggles and thats why the music in this video is so soft!


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 11, 2020)

I would love it if they removed the music and left the other noises, like the villagers talking, doors opening, etc.
The sound track I guess I have to get used to it a bit or maybe they have better music at  night maybe? I just haven’t been liking the theme music too much. I’ll probably leave the portable radios scattered through town playing nicer kk songs.


----------



## Chris (Mar 11, 2020)

I hope it's an option. I find music in video games is often too loud in relation to sound effects and voice acting. 

When playing Two Point Hospital recently I turned the music off entirely and put on my preferred music at a much lower volume.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 11, 2020)

I think this would be a nice feature to include for people who like to listen to their own music while playing! Personally I enjoy animal crossing music so I can't see myself using this feature.


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 11, 2020)

Didn't they confirm you can play kk music throughout and have an in game volume meter just for the music? Did I dream that?


----------



## Zura (Mar 11, 2020)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> Option for play without music?








How can you play without Animal Crossing music?! That's like playing Skyrim without music


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

in all honesty, i usually play with the volume off but it would be cool if they added a ?no music? option lol


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 11, 2020)

More music the better! Interesting possible option though.


----------



## MrBox (Mar 11, 2020)

Oh that's interesting, I didn't even notice that the music was so faint.. I was only focusing on how good the foley sounded. Maybe they turned down the music for ... a surprise element for the players? &#55357;&#56834; I doubt it though.
I'm sure that they added a mixer! I hope they did! I will definitely play with the music on though


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 11, 2020)

There are two things that are likely what's going on in that video:

1. Developer tools disabled music audio for gameplay focus and promotional use.
2. In-game audio settings allow us to change volume levels (think Pokemon Sword/Shield). 

I'm leaning towards Option 1. But Option 2 is very likely as well, though why would you turn off the game's music?


----------



## shendere (Mar 11, 2020)

i feel confident that we might not be able to take off the music in game. but if we are, it probably might be like volume adjustments as mentioned above. i really like the music in game so i don't think so~ but i guess you never know, many games do offer those features even like stardew valley, not as huge as animal crossing but popular in it's own right~


----------



## sierra (Mar 11, 2020)

I was thinking that at one point to. In a few promotional videos, there was an eerie silence but the character sounds were amplified. You could practically hear them blink. It made me uncomfortable.


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 11, 2020)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> That?s why I posted the video, to clarify what I was saying. The volume is obviously on and sound affects are normal, louder than the _music_ that I wasn?t hearing beforehand.
> 
> HOWEVER, my B because I just watched the video again and there is music but it?s very soft in the background. I wasn?t able to hear it when I was watching the video on my switch.
> Still, it would be super cool if we had the option to turn music off, like in Pocket Camp.
> You never know when it might be helpful?



Oh ok yea no that's why I was confused! I could still hear some music and sounds so I was??? Unsure what you meant at the time.

I think it would be a nice feature to be able to play with just the sound effects! It would be relaxing c:


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Mar 11, 2020)

Zura said:


> How can you play without Animal Crossing music?! That's like playing Skyrim without music



Hahaha I mean don’t get me wrong, I LOVE the game’s music!! But like someone above said, there’s some theme music for this game that I don’t like as much as previous games. So I think the option to toggle music/sounds would be so nice. Because I really like having the music softer and sound effects at a moderate level. It would also be nice to play preferred KK songs, etc, instead but that’s less likely than a toggle option. 

I’m guessing (hoping) it’s like the new camera options- they’re debuting it in the gameplay because it’s actually a feature we can use! So maybe this kind of option for music/sound volume is something available to us as well.
We will see in a little over a week!!


----------



## Dharma (Mar 11, 2020)

If there is no background soundtrack I will have a radio playing music every 10 feet on my island.


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 11, 2020)

I'd love if they had volume adjustment options. I always had the volume completely muted when I played New Leaf because I didn't like the music in that game so I just listened to my own stuff while playing. However, when I don't like music in a game, I still prefer to keep sound effects on whether I'm listening to my own music or not. I think animal crossing with the option of having only atmospheric sounds and effects on would be really cool but also calming to those who want it.


----------



## Glake (Mar 11, 2020)

I read somewhere that there is a volume option built into the radio players that allows you to adjust the volume. I'm not sure how extensive this goes (I assume since you can place radio's outside, surely you can play music outside?) would be kind of weird to have the games hourly music mix, interfering with the music playing on the radio.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Mar 11, 2020)

Glake said:


> I read somewhere that there is a volume option built into the radio players that allows you to adjust the volume. I'm not sure how extensive this goes (I assume since you can place radio's outside, surely you can play music outside?) would be kind of weird to have the games hourly music mix, interfering with the music playing on the radio.



Perhaps there _will_ be an option to turn music down, considering the radios play music outside... it would be very weird if there was music playing over music...


----------

